# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Detectan problemas de calidad en el agua de Arroyo de la Luz

## F. Lázaro

*El Ayuntamiento va a reclamar a la empresa concesionaria del servicio, Hidrocaex, "todas las soluciones rápidas, urgentes y eficaces" para garantizar la calidad del suministro*

19 julio 2015 13:10 Hoy.es

El Ayuntamiento de Arroyo de la Luz (Cáceres) va a reclamar a la empresa concesionaria del servicio de aguas, Hidrocaex, "todas las soluciones rápidas, urgentes y eficaces" para garantizar la calidad del suministro, después de que esta semana hayan vuelto a detectarse "alteraciones" en la misma. En concreto, el pasado miércoles, 15 de julio, se detectó una alteración en los análisis rutinarios del agua bruta respecto al color de la misma.

El Consistorio arroyano explica que el "problema de fondo" del agua de la localidad se encuentra en el agua bruta del pantano de Molano, que es de "muy mala calidad", y que además los cambios bruscos de temperatura la empeoran "aún más, ya que dispone de mucha materia orgánica". De este modo, cuando el agua es captada a mayor profundidad la calidad de la misma disminuye, por lo que es necesario cogerla de la superficie (1,5 metros).

Desde el mismo miércoles, se iniciaron los trabajos para solventar esta alteración. De este modo, se desplazaron al embalse técnicos de la Junta de Extremadura y de la concesionaria, así como la propia alcaldesa, Isabel Molano, para proceder a la toma de muestras de agua a diferentes profundidades.

El jueves los buzos realizaron una inspección subacuática detectando una posible aspiración por la torre antigua, a unos 4 metros de profundidad, que se procede a taponar en ese mismo momento.

Sin embargo, el viernes se vuelve a detectar la presencia de color, de tal modo que se ha previsto una nueva verificación de la toma flotante para este lunes, 20 de julio. Asimismo, se estudiará la posibilidad de implantar un nuevo sistema de captación del agua bruta para "evitar las continuas averías de la toma flotante".

Las labores realizadas en los últimos días en esta materia han sido trasladadas por parte del ayuntamiento a los representantes de la Plataforma Ciudadana en defensa de los servicios públicos de Arroyo de la Luz, formada por 25 asociaciones locales, en una reunión celebrada este pasado sábado.

Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/prov-caceres/20150...719131006.html

----------


## Jonasino

Que yo recuerde hace tres años ya limpiaron el pantano de Molano para mejorar la calidad del agua de consumo en la zona. No se exactamente el porque pero es un embalse con mucha cantidad de materia organica en el agua. ¿Lo llamará por eso el periodista "agua bruta"'

----------

